# lathe identity ...



## road (Feb 15, 2015)

what lathe is this ?  label reads   AJAX ELECTRIC CO.   - G.H. ALLEN, PRES.  -  KALAMAZOO  

Any ideas ?  

I went to look at it today , the ad read antique lathe  $10. 

It is only partially there, no head stock,  some gear drive train, carriage looked complete and tail stock was there. The bed has flat ways & looks to be 30-36" long. and a few parts here and there, maybe a 3 jaw that looked like solid rust.  

This was under 40 years of junk.  pilled on top of it. Had to climb around stuff just to get a look at it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 15, 2015)

i did a google and didn't come up with much other than reference to old machine suppliers book listings.
apparently they did make machinery and possibly electric motors


----------



## road (Feb 15, 2015)

I did the same search   wierd..    The photo in the archives  looks similar..  

It was one of those sunday ventures  hoping to find the diamond in the rust.. 

It reminded me of american pickers show...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 15, 2015)

the search continues....
i have the sickness, like you my friend.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 16, 2015)

road said:


> what lathe is this ?  label reads   AJAX ELECTRIC CO.   - G.H. ALLEN, PRES.  -  KALAMAZOO
> 
> Any ideas ?



Sounds like the name on a label of a control transformer that maybe attached to the lathe.


----------



## road (Feb 16, 2015)

No this was the label on the bed.


----------



## mike1 (Feb 25, 2015)

road said:


> what lathe is this ?  label reads   AJAX ELECTRIC CO.   - G.H. ALLEN, PRES.  -  KALAMAZOO
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> ...



Flat ways , most likely an Atlas lathe. Atlas Press Co. is the only manufacturer that I know of that made lathes with flat ways.


----------



## road (Feb 25, 2015)

only thing I found was this  - http://www.lathes.co.uk/page21.html
Allen Electric & Equipment Lathe


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 27, 2015)

wow this is turning into a mystery!
that would be neat if it was an Allen-
i never heard of it until you posted the link, but the Allen looks really cool !!!


----------



## road (Feb 27, 2015)

As I said   if the lathe was complete and in decent shape i would have grab it, or rather dug it out of the pile of junk.

For now all I know it will go to the machinery gods..  most of the subsidiary parts were broken castings or hanging off another broken pieces.  
Sad really...


----------

